# Cere looks strange



## Lore (May 11, 2018)

Hello all,

First post here, will do a proper introduction later!

Recently I aquired a rescued budgie. His cere seems to be damaged, it has a white edge close to where it should (I think) attach to the beak. There is a space between the white "edge" and the actual beak. I provided pictures that hopefully clarify what I mean a little better than I can with words alone. 

I hope someone can help me figure out what caused it: damage, disease, or maybe it is age-related? (He has no ring, and thus is of unknown age) I'm a first-time budgie owner, but I do already own 2 'tiels, so hopefully nothing dangerous is "wrong" with this budgie! I have to admit am a little overwhelmed with the amount of info out there!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you for rescuing him! I’m not an expert, but it kind of looks like scaly face mites? Someone should be along soon to confirm.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, it definitely looks like it could be scaley face mites. You should take him to an avian vet right away to get the proper diagnosis and the medication needed! 

I'm so glad you were able to rescue him :thumbsup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Looks like scaly face mite infection to me too, causing the crusty appearance where the cere meets the beak. I agree, he needs to be seen by an avian vet ASAP. Let us know if you need help finding one. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

This mite, (scaley face) is easily treated/controlled with a chemical that your avian vet will provide. It takes a bit of time to cure, but this is the only way to prevent this from progressing. The mite burrows and feeds on keratin from beak and surrounding tissue. 
Cage and everything in it, will have to be cleaned and disinfected, and he should be kept in a separate area from your tiels until this parasite is eliminated. Glad you checked with TalkBudgies.
Check out all of the "Stickies" that are available on this site.


----------



## Lore (May 11, 2018)

Thanks so much for all your replies! Sad to hear it looks like scaly face mites, but if I am reading the articles, it's only started showing up fairly recently and should still be well treatable  I do think I'll need to treat my 'tiels for it as well. I didn't notice until yesterday and didn't take any precautions when handling the budgie or 'tiels before.
I even still have a dropper at home which contains ivermectine for when I had parrotlets that had feathermites and according to the vet I contacted, possibly airway mites.

I'll give my vet a call. They're not specialized in avian care, I think but are very knowing of it  


I think vets specialized in avian care are sparce in the Netherlands.... The only place I know for sure has avian specialists is the University for veterinarians in Utrecht, and they only take special cases I think, and mostly large parrots and birds of prey and such!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thank you for rescuing the little budgie. :hug:

You can definitely treat the Scaly Face Mites with the spot-on Ivermectin solution and you are correct, all of your other birds need to be treated as well.

Since you have experience in treating your other birds for mites, I'm sure you know the proper way to administer the spot-on medication.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Lore (May 11, 2018)

Thanks so much! I'll make sure to read as many threads, stickies and articles as possible and learn a lot about budgies! 

Will the cere/beak get better once treatment works? Or will he permanently look like this? It's fine either way, of course, but I was wondering if I should expect to see any changes!

I bought a second bottle of the Ivermectin, and have treated all 3 of the birds. They're kind of upset with me, but I put some millet in their cages to hopefully ease their stress a little. 
In 4 weeks I will re-administer the Invermectin, and starting tomorrow I will put vaseline on Arty's cere and beak (Arthur is the bugie's name, at least for now). I don't want to stress out the little guy more than I already have today!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It will take some time but the cere will return to normal. If you do not see improvement after the second treatment then I would have the vet take a look at it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No need to use the Vaseline when you've administered the Ivermectin. 
Doing so will just stress him out more and the Ivermectin is what is going to eradicate the mites.
You should begin seeing improvement in his cere and beak's appearance within 2 weeks. As indicated, it may take a second application to completely clear the problem.

Cody is correct -- if the mites have not completely been cleared up 2 weeks after the second application then Arty will need to be seen by your vet.

It would be a good idea to have a 'well-birdie" checkup at that point in time anyway. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Lore (May 11, 2018)

Thanks so much, all of you, for the replies! 🙂

Arthur is doing well, eating lots and chattering away! He even was willing to step up on my hand from his cage door the other day 🙂 His cere doesn't seem to have changed too much as of yet, but I will give it more time. He's a handsome boy regardless! 😉

The Ivermectin might need a little more time to work well, and I will repeat treatment to be sure, as my vet recommended to do this too.

Looks like this little guy is here to stay.


----------

